# argh !!!!!!!!! I am a woodworker NOT a PROGRAMMER !



## houtslager (25 May 2006)

right then folks, I have a a load of rb scripts in SU see here 






But how in hells name can I get them to open in SU and be able to use them .

Oh just give a piece of timber :?


----------



## gidon (25 May 2006)

HS - just copy them across to the plugins folder under SU.
They can be usually be accessed through the plugins menu. If not check the file (open in notepad) and that should tell you - or hunt for it - it's usually pretty obvious!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 May 2006)

Gidon, is correct. All these files need to be in the Plugins folder so SU can find them.

Keep in mind some of them are not going to appear anywhere. They are used by other scripts but you won't see them in a menu. parametric.rb and progressbar.rb are a couple of those.

Some scripts only appear in the context menu when there is some approriate entity selected. Applyto.rb is one of those. It is used to get a component definition from one component and apply it to others. You must select a component and then right click to see that one in the context menu.

Windowizer is another context menu script that only appears if you have selected a face.

HPrSnap.rb is one I wrote to open HyperSnap. You need that program for it to work. That's how I open HyperSnap to make screen shots. Calc.rb is similar but it opens the Windows calculator.

Keep in mind that the more scripts you have in the Plugins folder, the longer it takes SU to startup. If you find you have scripts you just don't use, either delete them or rename them to scriptname.txt. This can always be changed back if you decide you want the script but it won't load in the meantime.


----------



## houtslager (25 May 2006)

thanks guys finally after a delete and re-install, I finally have the scripts I wanted


----------

